# BOOTCAMP



## Christian32000 (27 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour
Désolé si le sujet à déjà fait l'objet d'un post j'ai pas trouvé

Voila mon problème 
j'ai un macbook air 2015 8go ssd128go je veux installer windows10 avec Boot Camp il lit l'iso et fait la partition sans problème il reboot et commence l'installation de window 10 et au moment de l'installation il me demande sur qu'elle partition je veux le mettre il à crée une partition de 36go et refuse de l'installer dessus obliger de quitter l'installation.
Et en revenant sur Sierra j'ai le disque partitionner en 3 impossible d'effacer la partition windows j'y arrive avec les commandes qui vont bien 
j'ai essayer 3 fois toujours le même problème il y à un bug
Si quelqu'un à une idée je suis preneur


----------



## r e m y (27 Janvier 2017)

Avant de commencer l'installation de Windows, il faut sélectionner la partition creee par BootCamp en FAT32 pour la formater en NTFS. 
Tu passes bien par cette étape?


----------



## Christian32000 (27 Janvier 2017)

Merci de ta réponse rapide

Au moment de l'install sur Sierra j'ai pas la main il reboot
Et au moment de l'installation de windows il me propose sur laquelle je veux l'installer
la je formate oui il me dis que la partition n'es pas valable et j'ai pas la main pour choisir le format


----------



## r e m y (27 Janvier 2017)

Bon donc tu es bien passé par le formatage de la partition initialement préparée en FAT32. 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi ensuite tu te retrouves avec une 3e partition...


----------



## Christian32000 (27 Janvier 2017)

Oui on dirait que c'est quand il crée la partition il se mélange les pinceaux
c'est très chiant ça


----------



## r e m y (27 Janvier 2017)

Christian32000 a dit:


> Oui on dirait que c'est quand il crée la partition il se mélange les pinceaux
> c'est très chiant ça



Pourtant l'installeur de Windows n'a pas à créer de partition, juste reformatter celle que l'assistant BootCamp a préparée et que tu lui as indiquée comme partition d'installation. 

Espérons que quelqu'un d'autre aura été confronté au meme probleme et pourras te dire comment le contourner.


----------



## Christian32000 (27 Janvier 2017)

Je voulais dire c'est bootcamp qui se mélange les pinceaux et windows après ne sait pas comment la formater

Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localisé une partition déja existante. Pour plus d'information, voir les fichiers journaux d'installation


----------

